
Self‐inflicted cesarean section with maternal and fetal survival - numbsafari
https://obgyn.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1016/j.ijgo.2003.08.018
======
numbsafari
A summary discussion of this woman's amazing feat:

[https://www.rd.com/true-stories/survival/woman-performed-
own...](https://www.rd.com/true-stories/survival/woman-performed-own-c-
section/)

"Perez took several swigs from a bottle of hard liquor to dull the pain and
grabbed a knife with a six-inch blade. She had no medical expertise, but she
relied on her experience butchering animals to operate on herself. Instead of
making the customary horizontal cut along the bikini line, she made three
separate incisions in her abdomen, cutting vertically next to her belly button
while squatting. Later, doctors would later show that this technique kept her
from damaging any of her internal organs—and likely kept her alive. After
about an hour of grueling work, she was able to pull the baby boy out of her
own womb. The baby began breathing immediately, and Perez grabbed a pair of
scissors to cut his umbilical cord before falling unconscious."

